# New Member with ongoing problems...



## NiceColdOne (Jan 4, 2017)

I've had dihorhea for as long as I can remember and I was frequently told that I needed to eat more fibre and fruit and vegetables despite having quite a varied diet I suppose being quite a fat child most people just assumed I ate rubbish when truth be told I just ate too much...

I've now got to the stage where my bowel movements are ruling my life and something needs to be done

I've discovered over the years that if I completely cut processed food out of my diet and stick to basic bland foods my stools will be entirely normal and regular and I've also found that foods which contain MSG will give me the most horrendous stomach cramps and burning dihorhea Imaginable within a few hours if I over indulge (more than one packet of snack-a-jacks or more than half a packet of freeze dried noodles for instance) and don't even mention those delicious Crawfords baked cheese nibbles from Poundland they taste delicious on the way down but I'll never be able to forget the goodbye!

I've booked my self an appointment with a GP next week to discuss things I've found that taking over the counter generic Imodium is the most wonderful drug in the world and just 4mg a day will result in perfect bowel movements but as soon as I stop *poof* the dreams over...

I was diagnosed in 2015 with Ankylosing Spondylitis and so now reguarly exercise to help keep my back limber and I also take daily Non-Steroidal Anti-inflammatory Drugs (currently 600mg of Etodolac) along with Omeprazole which you are not supposed to take if you have any history of IBD or Crohns so this is something I will be discussing with my GP and also the nurse at my rheumy's office.

I think the last straw was definitely tonight at 2 in the morning when a combination of stomach cramps and the distinctive noise of the cat being sick in the hall woke me which resulted in the inevitable hunt for what I soon realized was my last packet of Loperamide and the dodging of my pets present to the medicine cabinet to resume the hunt whilst worrying that perhaps it might be wise to run to the loo instead and worry about the tablets afterwards...


----------



## NiceColdOne (Jan 4, 2017)

Also apparently my phone cannot spell "diarrhea"


----------



## Adz (Jan 6, 2017)

I,m new to this forum. Did,nt know where to post. I,ve had its for about 5 yrs or so common symptoms. But last year couple of years so
I,ve suffered with a lot of stress and anxiety which led to drinking more alcohol, which those 3 things coarse Ibs to flare up. But last 9 months I,ve suffered with anxiety and stress bcos of numerous thing work money etc.. And I started to get heart palatations and chest pain a few times and have ended up at the hospital both times, got checked out said heart ok etc. So I tried cutting drink down and when I could see I was getting stressed out tried to take a step bck, which worked a bit but my ibs was still flaring up, and getting heart palatations and chest pain to the point I was scared to go to sleep, so I would stay awake to I could not anymore, bcos I was embrassed to go bck to doctors and hospital. I,am now on holiday I,m trying to relax but on news eve went out and drank a lot, next day gas was coming up my throat and it was painfull for a day, thought nothing of it since my ibs has flared up and I,m getting chest pains and palatations so I checked symptoms up and Google came up with all worrying things made me worse. I stumbled across this forum and some people said u can get palatations and chest pain. I,ve not slepted again with worry and bcos of palatations. I was close to going to hospital but I,m aboard and it,ll cost a lot of money which dnt have. Just had a baby so scared a lot don,t want to miss out on my child growing up. Plus been hospital doctors many times so look stupid. I read some peoples on here and a few suffer with same symptoms. So I,m starting to try not to worry as much but I still am it's ruining my holiday and my life.My friends say that I,m going to end up having a heart attack bcos of stress and anxiety which I dnt want. Please help me with any help or advice


----------

